# Yard Sale at Slaughter House



## donnyb (Sep 18, 2004)

*found it, it's still there*



gordo019 said:


> Lost a boat and paddle on Slaughter House today. Yard sale occurred at S-Turn Rapid. Lost: Blue and White Harmony Paddle and Light Blue Dagger Animas boat. All old school stuff. Call Bob at 970 456 3402 or email at [email protected]. With the high water, this gear probably made it at least to Basalt or maybe Arizona by now.


I saw your boat yesterday, it's still in Slaughter house. It's caught in a "new" log jam, just after Hell's half mile, in a rapid rafters call the lava rock. Just a bit above triple drop. I saw it last night, but it was getting dark and we didn't try to pull it out. I'm sure it will be there until someone yanks it out.

Don


----------

